# bind and "setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT"

## ckdake

So I finally got bind working so i could type "ithought.org" inside of my lan and get the internal IP for the server instead of getting the IP of my dsl.  That worked great, and all the machines here use my server for DNS.  However, while testing stuff, the following came up in my dmesg a lot:

 *Quote:*   

> process `snmpd' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT
> 
> process `named' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT
> 
> process `dig' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

 

with all of those repeating each time I use the tool they mention.

I am using 2.6.0-test10-mm1 and 2.6.0-test9-mm4 and the messages show up on the server whenever i start bind, and show up on my client whenever i use dig.  My guess is i left something out of my kernel config for BSD compatabile network sockets, but everything seems to work right.

googling gives me people with similiar messages and 

 *Quote:*   

> Running OTP on a recent Linux development kernel results
> 
> in the kernel log quickly filling up with messages like:
> 
> process `beam' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT
> ...

 

which tells me that it is looking like a kernel bug.  people suggest upgrading bind, but I like to keep myself to stable packages most of the time and I am running the most recent stable bind ebuild.

Anyone have any other thoughts on this? I would tinker with the kernel source code but I'd like a cleaner fix if its possible.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

the problem is that even the most recent version of bind still sets that same sockopt, so it has nothing to do with the bind version, its a kernel problem.

----------

## ckdake

yeah, that was my guess.  ah well.  I was just hoping to keep a message like that from showing up in dmesg.

----------

## vectox

Still seeing this message...kernel 2.6.18

----------

## Kvetch

Yeah me too.  I still see it on the x86_64 - 2.6.21-gentoo-r2

----------

## Hu

See bug 151839.

----------

